# placement of my live rock



## jake_25 (Sep 25, 2007)

im not realy happy with the placement of my rock what does every 1 think


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Imo, there's a huge amount of space vertically that should be used. It would look much better if you bought more LR and stacked it.

Or, bunch up all the existing LR to one side of the tank to make a small 'mountain', leaving massive swimming space for the fish (with perhaps a smaller mound of LR?).

The things I'd do if I had a larger tank.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

it's not even move some rock from the left side to the right so it evens things out.


----------



## Josh72836G (Dec 14, 2007)

I would agree with Matt that you might want to get more live rock and create a more vertical stack. I'm having the same problem as you. It took me like 5 hours over several days to get the rock to look nice and now I don't like it.

Your caves look great though!


----------



## jake_25 (Sep 25, 2007)

ok im going to re do it soon


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

ok maybe you shold buy some more rock.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

OK Jake, First, Let me say that the comments toward Seaserpent were a bit unnecessary. Please try to keep a positive mind when replying. 

That said, Let me add my 2 cents by saying, I think the overall asthetics of your setup would benefit from the addition of 3 large rocks. Fill the bottom back area of the tank with those 3, then structure the remaining rock atop them. A concrete bit and rigid airline tubing will help create some nice structure to your setup as well.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I agree with the others, it needs more rock. The other option is to collect a lot of smaller pieces and continue to stack, either in the center or all the way across.


----------

